# Any advice to learn sight-reading?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I can't read music but I want to start. How can I do it? Where to start? Any book recommendations? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure ... see this thread


----------

